# The app drains my iPhone battery



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

I just started doin Flex, have done it twice so far and I noticed each time that the app really sucks my phone battery dry, even with a charger. I have an iPhone 6 Plus that's almost 3 years old so the battery doesn't get the best performance, but other apps don't seem to kill the battery like this one. I even put it in low power mode. Went to warehouse with 100% and after I unplugged my phone and scanned all my packages I was down to 73%. Having to constantly unplug and carry to door to take photo and then plug back in doesn't help and by the time I was done wth my route my phone was at 15% I wasn't running any other apps in the background either.

Anyone else have problems with battery draining with the Flex app or is it most likely an issue with my phone's battery? Thanks.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

You're scanning packages about 50 times per block plus taking 50 pictures, that's a lot of drain on the battery, wear and tear on your phone and cell phones are not cheap. Doing one or two blocks a week is fine for me but personally I wouldn't do this job more than that. It's not worth it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

RickCMC said:


> Anyone else have problems with battery draining with the Flex app or is it most likely an issue with my phone's battery? Thanks.


Yup this gig is a battery killer. I have a Samsung which is one of the top batteries and I need to keep my phone plugged in..

There are ways to get around taking the picture and scanning. I only scan when I pick my packages up and take no pictures. You say you are new, keep reading around here.


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Yup this gig is a battery killer. I have a Samsung which is one of the top batteries and I need to keep my phone plugged in..
> 
> There are ways to get around taking the picture and scanning. I only scan when I pick my packages up and take no pictures. You say you are new, keep reading around here.


Thanks Shangsta. I actually did some searching and I happened to see a post you made in one thread about how you don't take the photo because you choose that you deliver to the person and then you type "Front door" for the name. I would definitely prefer this as it would prevent me from having to unplug my phone at every stop. So you do this and don't hear anything from Amazon about how you aren't taking photos? Looks like I'll be doing this method from now on. Thanks again.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Get the most powerful charger you can find. I think mine is 2.4 amps or something along those lines.
I also noticed a huge drop in battery usage after I cracked my screen and put in a horrible replacement one. Although I would not suggest going that route.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I have the cheapest phone of the bunch....ZTE xmax pro. $100 phone. Start with 100% and can do a 4 hour route, full scanning in and out, pictures every drop(40-60 pkgs) and still have 50% or more left with no need to charge or plug in. 
Samsungs are FULL of bloatware and junk. It's not the app draining it's something else.

Also.....like Tbone just mentioned, if you buy a cheaper car charging cord and it doesn't have enough amps you're phone will not increase charge as you use it. Pay the $20+ bucks for a better car charger. I'm a tight wad, I paid $100 for a phone but $25 for my charging cord! 

Iphones need more amps yet and more power to charge.


----------

